# how many eggs verses egg beaters



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i have a recipe that i want to make but it calls for 2 eggs and 1/2c egg beaters. i DO NOT want to use the egg beaters (not with farm fresh eggs). how many eggs would i use instead of the 1/2c egg beaters?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

4 whole eggs = 1 cup Egg Beaters 
1 whole egg = 1/4 cup Egg Beaters 
1 egg white = 2 tbsp Egg Beaters 


You would use 2 eggs......


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

2 eggs
1 egg equals about 1/4 cup. Large duck eggs equal 1/3 cup. Don't know how much a goose egg would equal.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Take your half cup and put the eggs in it, one by one. 
Maybe it will also take 3 small eggs. 

I wish more recipes would be clear about the eggs. 
When they say 2, are they talking about 2 large ones ? 
Is that a standard thing we are just supposed to know ?

If I have a extra large/jumbo egg I want to use, and a recipe 
calls for 2, then the second egg I would use would be a small one. 

The hubby likes eggs for breakfast this time of year. So I use the 
ones that are really big or small, so that the large ones, I can sell 
to make the carton look more uniform.


----------

